

Will people leave Facebook for Buzz? Fat chance - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10451278-36.html?part=rss&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
tokenadult
I was gratified to note that this submitted article was on the top of my
Google News feed. It's a good discussion of the trade-offs between Google Buzz
and other social networking possibilities.

